# Audi R8 V10 Drift Video: Making of Plus Final Cut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this video we found posted in our R8 forums. The spot, done by Web Rides TV and the Famous Group, begins with the 'making of' a video where their crew (with C5 RS 6 camera car) head out to El Toro Marine Base to shoot the R8 in full on battle mode including plenty of drifting. Driver Nathan Swartzbaugh (of ALMS, Rolex and Off-Road racing fame) walks you through the experience, including his view of the R8's balance of power and weight then the spot finally culminates in one very quick and very official looking 'Truth in Engineering' promo spot for the car. 

Watch it below and thanks Phunkshon for the tip.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man o man are those cars just bad ass!


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

sledge0001;bt274 said:


> Man o man are those cars just bad ass!


Totally :thumbup:


----------

